# Eclipse und der Tiger?



## Math55 (9. Jun 2005)

moin, könnte es sein, das eclipse java 5 noch nicht versteht? wenn ich zum beispiel sowas hier


```
ArrayList<String> a = new ArrayList<String>();
```

schreibe, meint er, dass das ein syntaxfehler wäre. kann man das einstellen?

danke


----------



## Wildcard (9. Jun 2005)

@mods währe in 'IDEs und Tools' besser aufgehoben
Du hast vermutlich eine alte Eclipse Version. Zieh dir mal den Milestone 7.


----------



## stev.glasow (9. Jun 2005)

*verschoben*


----------



## Bleiglanz (9. Jun 2005)

java.util import gemacht?

in den Projekteigenschaften auch die richtige SDK ausgewählt, Eclipse kann nämlich ohne Probleme mit mehreren umgehen?


----------

